# Marine Biorb Flow 30



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm gonna set up my first marine tank in a month or two and its going to be a Biorb Flow 30. I've been been asking the couple that own my lfs (that i know really well and are very honest) about marine set-ups. Now....they don't sell marine themselves, however they do keep them at home. They have a Biube Pure and have live rock, a clownfish and some sort of shrimp in it, and it works REALLY well. I personally prefer the look of the Flow to the Biube and they said this is fine also. I completely trust them but wanted to get some opinions from you guys  I'm looking to keep no more than a couple of clownfish in it.

I look forward to hearing from you. Alex :2thumb:


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it ok to keep a pair of clownfish in a 30 litre tank?


----------



## reddood (Apr 7, 2012)

some clown fish can grow up to 7inchs, even the smaller ones grow to about 3inchs, ideally a pair of clowns need a 20gal tank minimum.

I see biorbs all the time sold as marine tanks, but to be honest, IMO their not suitable at all, with a few choice mods you could set up a nice invert tank, but i wouldnt want to keep a fish in something that size, not for long anyway, you could prob get away with a couple of very young FPC's, but you would have to rehome them sooner or later


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah i probably would upgrade tank sooner or later now i've looked into it  Although what do you think about a couple of yellow tailed damsels or something that stays small?

Alex :2thumb:


----------



## reddood (Apr 7, 2012)

again, best suited to a 20g tank, and best kept either single or in a group of 5 or more.

but they are quite hardy little horrors, and again, you could start with a small one and rehome it at a later date, when it comes to rehomeing it, it is likely the only place you would be able to get rid of it is at your LFS


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your reply


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

You could keep a betta fish in there or are you more interested in the marine fish?


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, only marine in the flow. Mainly because i already keep tropical and have done for 10 years or so...


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

A Biorb flow isnt the best choice for a first marine tank imo, your going to be looking at some serious up keep to keep the water parameters ok and like people have said Clownfish shouldnt being going into that small a tank.

You find people with nano marine tanks usually have a decent size marine tank to back it up to help with moving things around, compared to tropical your better off getting a big tank for your first marine rather than a nano.

That said they are my favourite reef-one tropical tanks and Ive been considering getting it to upgrade from my nano tank (I currently have a fluval edge)


----------

